# The Absolute BEST Goose Hunt of My Life



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I have been waiting and praying for this day for a very long time. Today I brought my oldest child (3 yrs old) Marcellina on her first hunt. A lot of preporation has gone into this as I knew it could make or break her future as a waterfowler. Found a field with 200 or more birds. Got permission (a story in its own). I explained to the land owner that I planned to take her and my wife on this hunt. He said I could hunt the field once and only once. Got to the field about 3:45 and the birds were already there. Had no choice to push them out. As expected she was restless and was not content to sit in the spread. We chased butterflies and dragon flies, picked up rocks, and about a 100 other things to stay occupied. About 2 hours into it she says she has to go potty. I walk her about 60 yards up wind of the spread. Shes going and I hear the infamous honk. Single bird out of the sun cupped and committed. I yell for Sarah to take it and she pops the blind open but the pole kite got in her way. The goose flares and she did not end up shooting. Then it comes back. She empties the gun and the bird lives to see another day. An hour later here come 3. They go out about 200 yards and then turn and come back in. I call it and Sarah drops one and I drop the other 2. Marcellina starts screaming we got geese we got geese. She helped Bella with the retreives. I never seen her so hyper. About every 10 minutes she would yell I hear geese and run for her blind. I am leaving out tons of little details but I am so happy I could cry. Shes hooked. Anyway I decided about 7:20PM that it was a great hunt and that we should pick up. Of course during the pick up we had birds come in but maybe another day for them. I could go out tomorrow and shoot 5 neck collars with reward bands and it would not come close to the feelings I felt today.

For the haters this is my first and most likely last story of the season, unless of course something special happens while Marcellina is afield.


----------



## Van Wey (Jul 15, 2005)

Its always nice to see a young hunter in the makings!!!
CONGRATS to you and your family and hope you enjoy more days like today


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

PC,

I would think your first hunt with me ranks near the top too :lol:

Seriously, it is great to see you sharing this with your kids. They are too cute to see blowing on those calls trying to be like daddy. I think they may be better than me already! Great story...


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

If you weren't a Packer fan...It probably would have :lol: Glad you guy's had a great hunt...Mike, you sticking around for the season?


----------



## Muleys&amp;Honkers4life (Nov 23, 2004)

Great story PC, many happy returns afield with the young ones!


----------



## goosehunter29 (Sep 23, 2003)

My son is two and I am also counting down the days till I get this share this magical experience with him.

congrats........Aaron


----------



## PSDC (Jul 17, 2003)

Great to hear about it PC>

Had a similar experience this last weekend.

Took one of the friend's son out. Had three geese
come in, all were clean shots.

The kid goes out and picks up the geese, comes
back to the pits and says;

"Dad this one must have been married, since he
is wearing a wedding ring!"

Had to laught over that statement!

Nothing better than taking kids out in the field!

Have a safe and fun season PC>


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

taddy1340 said:


> They are too cute to see blowing on those calls trying to be like daddy. I think they may be better than me already! Great story...


I forgot to add that she kept on taking my call out of the blind bag and blowing it. I should have brought a flute as she can make basic goose sounds on it. The other day Gabriella was getting one of the short reeds to break. Of couse at 2 she does not have the air power to make it sound like a goose but I think getting the reed to break on a SR is half the battle. Even Stoeger can't do that! oke: This morning I came in from scouting and she was like "Did you find any geese for us to hunt daddy". She obviously had a great time. I also learned that although I kept her occupied I will have to bring some more stuff out to the field to keep her attention while the birds are not flying.



> The kid goes out and picks up the geese, comes
> back to the pits and says;
> 
> "Dad this one must have been married, since he
> is wearing a wedding ring!"


That would be the quote of the year! :lol: Congrats on the band as well!

One tip for you guys make sure you bring plenty of film for picutres if you don't have a digital. I did not check and only had 5 pictures left. Made the best of them but there were some other opportunites for classic pictures.


----------



## PSDC (Jul 17, 2003)

Great advice about camera PC.

Also, make sure the kids are wearing 
hearing protection.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

I'm happy for you PC. Believe me when I say that the rewards of hunting, even just being, with your child are just beginning. Enjoy many, many more. Burl


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Definitely have them with hearing protection. It took a lot of home practice for her to keep them in but she finally got with the program. We also put her a little behind us. I also had her keep the blind flaps open so she could see everthing. I turned and looked at her a few times and the expression on her face will be forever engraved in my brain. Also after I was yelling take em to Sarah for that single goose, Marcellina would yell take em at every bird that would fly by. It was hard for her to understand why we could not shoot the ducks yet.


----------



## stoeger (Aug 20, 2003)

W O W!!!

Thats special!


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

You and your family deserve the rewards. Hold on to them. Keep them close and we look forward to reading and hearing more details as the years progress... :beer:


----------



## Gary Bottger (Nov 24, 2004)

PorkChop - Congrats man on a truly monumental task.  First you get your daughter in a blind but also your wife?  Well done man! Thanks for the story man and I hope you have many more great hunts. Mini etch a sketch, double reed duck calls and tootsie rolls have always worked well for me.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Great to hear PC.....


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

Congrats on the hunt. Sounds fun. I know I can't wait to get my little guy out there


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

congrauation and I am sure your daughter will never forget and I hope u will get her mount on her first goose... by the way my son who turn 6 last satursday and maybe my son and ur daughter will be good partner to go hunting together hehehehe is that neat smile so congrauation . I will feel the same thing that feel good when your own kid been alike father who he is and got a nice goose . My son love to go any kind of hunting and be alike me. I told him ," some day , you will get better than me but I will be proud..I love you son "


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

that really rocks, i hope to some day know those feelings. wow, finding a wife that likes to goose hunt, also amazing. if i could find a girl that knew what she was doin on a short reed i dont think id ever give up.


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

Sounds like fun PC...I hope I'm that lucky!


----------



## nutmeg honkers (Dec 21, 2003)

Congrats PC, I know what you mean about that feeling. There's nothing better than seeing a little one enjoy the outdoors we all love. One thing to always remember, when you're taking little ones hunting or fishing, think of it as father-child time first and foremost. When they want to call it a day early, or chase dragonflys, go with and keep it fun. That way they'll just keep coming back for more. The best memories usually aren't about how many birds/fish you took home.

PS, I just dropped my son and best hunting buddy off at college this past weekend. Its killing me how fast those years went by.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

The best thing about this post is that you click on it thinking you'll see a limit a birds all banded or something to that effect. Instead, we are privileged to share in an incredible experience between father and child! Awesome...


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

taddy1340 said:


> The best thing about this post is that you click on it thinking you'll see a limit a birds all banded or something to that effect. Instead, we are privileged to share in an incredible experience between father and child! Awesome...


I will save all the pictures of this years bands and limits for another time. 
She is pretty antsy to get out again. I don't want to burn her out though so probably this week sometime.


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

Congrats Chopper! That really is a special hunt!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Well I got the pictures back today so I figured I would post them up.

First as stated above hearing protection is a must. Gabriella on the left (just turned 2) and Marcellina (3) on the right practicing keeping their head sets on:

[siteimg]2266[/siteimg]

Here is Marcellina trying to rake up some straw. Need to get her a kids size rake:

[siteimg]2267[/siteimg]

Here she is pulling decoys out of the trailer. This may be her favorite part besides playing with the dead geese:

[siteimg]2268[/siteimg]

Here she is helping Sarah put straw on the blind:

[siteimg]2269[/siteimg]

Sarah, Marcellina, and Bella with the 3 geese:

[siteimg]2270[/siteimg]

Myself, Sarah, Marcellina, and Bella with the geese. Notice Marcellina has the goose's neck in her hand. Could not get her to leave the dead birds alone.

[siteimg]2271[/siteimg]

My only regret was not checking how much film I had in the camera. Could have had a bunch more pictures to cherish this great day!!


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

Great pictures and thanks for sharing!

By the way, what brand of Teeth Whitener do you use? :lol:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

zettler said:


> By the way, what brand of Teeth Whitener do you use? :lol:


No whiteners. I am a crest kid. However they are not as white as they use to be. I have been drinking too much coffee the last 7 years and although I honestly brush no less than 9 times a day they are still loosing their flash. :-?


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

My dentist harps on me about brushing too hard and strongly urges me to use the softest toothbrush. Your just blessed...


----------



## TWEET SD (May 11, 2005)

hehehe. gotta say I laughed pretty hard at the last few posts. amazing opportunity you got to have with your family PorkChop. I hope I get to experience the same someday! 8)


----------

